# mine and my gf's  (we need names)



## Blackcat008 (Jul 19, 2008)

mine:i want it ti be an anagram of "frisbee" my fav so far is "Sir Beef" but it doesnt fit him well

me, by *gulp* me (you can see why i request drawings can't you)
http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t...scan0003-1.jpg

me by anbessa
http://anbessa.furhome.net/album/ind..._pic?file=1047

my gf (MAPride88.) doesnt have any restrictions on names atm

MAPride88 by Koomie
http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/j...nedImage-2.jpg


----------



## Rabbyadam (Jul 19, 2008)

Be Serif
Be Fries
Be Fires
Bee Firs
Beef Sir
Beer Ifs
Beers If
Bees Fir
Fib Seer
Fib Sere
Fibs Ere
Bi Reefs
Bi Frees
Rib Fees
Ribs Fee
Bis Free
Bis Reef
Be Ref Is
Be Refs I
Be Serf I
Be Re Ifs
Be Res If


This is what i got from "The Internet Anagram Server"
as you can see Sir Beef is up there! haha! I like Be Fries... but thats just me. haha!



Internet Anagram Server:
http://wordsmith.org/anagram/


----------



## Blackcat008 (Jul 19, 2008)

Rabbyadam said:


> Be Serif
> Be Fries
> Be Fires
> Bee Firs
> ...


 

and thats just the real words


----------



## AltheAlbinoFox (Jul 20, 2008)

Heh, Befires is interesting....
 Sefrie B. Cat?
 Brefsie/Brifsee (hm, still much like Frisbee)... Fibrese (oops, too much like Febreze)...
Nope, seems like I'm not getting much further with this for now.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 20, 2008)

For your GF: How about Wildfire?


----------



## MAPride88 (Jul 20, 2008)

Project_X said:


> For your GF: How about Wildfire?


----------



## Project_X (Jul 20, 2008)

MAPride88 said:


>



I take that as a goal! ^^


----------



## Blackcat008 (Jul 21, 2008)

Project_X said:


> I take that as a goal! ^^


 

id have to agree


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 21, 2008)

Blackcat008 said:


> id have to agree



I second that


----------



## Project_X (Jul 21, 2008)

Blackcat008 said:


> id have to agree



\o/ Win \o/


----------

